# Galliano, The best of, Сборник нот



## sekl (13 Май 2009)

Сборник Гальяно из 80 страниц.

Richard Galliano - The Best Of - for Accordion (16 MB)


----------



## acco (13 Май 2009)

Я хотел выложить... пол года назад отсканировал в Германии.. 
но времени нет.. но нечего. . я с торрентов перезалил, думаю так удобней будет.


----------



## sekl (14 Май 2009)

А я его в Англии искал в твердой копии.
Но там французов почему то не уважают


----------



## Loco (17 Май 2009)

Спасибо большое! Очень Гальяно уважаем!


----------



## nure-ll (18 Май 2009)

Расскажите пожалуйста, а как этими нотами пользоваться? Правильно ли я поняла, что в них дана только основная тема. а далее у исполнителя должно появиться вдохновение с вариациями на данную мелодию?


----------



## Loco (19 Май 2009)

*nure-ll*,
Можно еще с его записей поснимать. Имея мелодию и цифровку, довольно быстро можно справиться. А вообще, мне даже нравиться такой подход. Моцарт, ведь, не зря в своих концертах дает возможность исполнителю самому придумать каденцию. В век записей высокого качества достаточно одной хорошей записи одного материала. А лучше Гальяно сыграть довольно сложно. Оригинальный интересный материал - это 50% успеха.


----------



## nure-ll (20 Май 2009)

Большое спасибо!


----------



## sekl (20 Май 2009)

Loco писал:


> Имея мелодию и цифровку, довольно быстро можно справиться.


цифровка - это типа wav2midi?
чем пользуетесь, если не секрет?
я несколько программ пробывал, но они пытаются звуки ударных в ноты переводить, а еще глючили, когда сложный регистр на аккордеоне включен


----------



## Loco (20 Май 2009)

*sekl*,
Имеется ввиду обозначение гармонии в нотах: Cm, Dm7(-5), G7 и т.д. Программами не пользовался, не в курсе.


----------



## sekl (27 Май 2009)

А есть ли аппликатура для всех этих
Dm7(-5), Gm6, C0 и т.д
если слева даже ряда с dim нет?


----------



## Loco (28 Май 2009)

*sekl*,
Ну да, такого плана готовых аккордов в левой клавиатуре нет, за исключением уменьшенного трезвучия, если в левой клавиатуре 6 рядов. Такие аккорды можно сыграть путем комбинации или баса с "неродным" готовым аккордом или двух аккордов одновременно. Например, если одновременно нажать бас Ля и До-мажорный аккорд, получим Аm7, бас Ля + До-минор = Am7(-5) и т.д.
Здесь нужно для начала разобраться, как строятся эти самые аккорды. 
Вкратце здесь: http://ru.wikipedia.org/?oldid=15892499
Здесь посложнее: http://www.7not.ru/harmony/22.phtml
Затем разобрать, что там Гальяно написал. В скобках 9, 11 и 13 - это ступени в аккорде. Прибавляем к септаккорду терцю - получаем 9 (нонаккорд), еще терцию - 11 (ундецимаккорд), еще терцию - 13 (терцдецимаккорд). Если встречается 6, значит вместо пятой ступени в аккорде (5) играем шестую. Буква в конце обозначения (Cm/E) означает бас. Собираем все это в голове в кучу и затем реализуем как в левой, так и в правой руках, т.к. вовсе не обязательно всю гармонию играть левой.


----------



## sekl (29 Май 2009)

Андрей,

Спасибо за ссылки. Получил массу полезного.

Моим же вопросом, по видимому, уже озадачивались, потому как нашел в интернете следующую ссылку с "готовыми" аккордами.
http://www.accordionpage.com/chcomb.html

Однако на практике оказалось все не так гладко в силу особенностей левой клавиатуры-страделлы. Не все 7, 9, 11, 13 благозвучны, так как, видимо, иногда диссонантные ноты оказываются рядом, а не разделенные октавой.

Казачка в Ю-тубе понравилась


----------



## Loco (29 Май 2009)

Сергей,
На здоровье, как говорится! 
Да, не все таким образом набранные аккорды звучат благозвучно. Стоит поэкспериментировать и "понабирать" разные варианты. Например красиво звучит минор + мажор VI ступени (до-мажор + ми-минор). А если туда же еще добавить бас ля (IV ступень), то будет просто супер. Полдня можно только эту комбинацию играть по всем басам - кайф полный. Ну а недостающие звуки сыграть правой рукой.


----------



## Минский (6 Июн 2009)

Думаю это будет по теме данной дискуссии. 





Книга: Определитель аккордов для фортепиано, синтезатора, аккордеона, баяна: нотный и безнотный
Автор: Оськина С. Е.
Издательство: М.: ACT
Формат: DJVU
Размер: 2,9 Мб
Качество: Отличное
Язык: Русский
Год издания: 2006


Книга предназначена для музыкантов-любителей, самодеятельных композиторов, певцов, инструменталистов, учащихся музыкальных учебных заведений, а также для всех желающих аккомпанировать на фортепиано, синтезаторе, аккордеоне, баяне по песенникам, сборникам произведений с эстрадными обозначениями аккордов типа Em, G7, D и т. д.


Впервые в Определителе аккордов на основе законов гармонии расположение каждого аккорда выбрано с учётом обеспечения грамотного голосования в аккомпанементе к любой мелодии во всех тональностях.
Предлагаются Нотный и Безнотный варианты Определителя. Для фортепианной клавиатуры в Безнотном варианте впервые применена запись аккорда картинкой-схемой со стрелочкой-басом. Оба варианта Определителя имеют одинаковый порядок звуков-тем и аккордов, одинаковые расположения звуков в аккордах.

*Скачать*


----------



## Akkord26 (7 Июн 2009)

отличные ноты! спасибо! действительно, на оригинальную тему, имея цифровку можно такой красоты наимпровизировать!


----------



## sekl (15 Июн 2009)

Определитель знатный. Спасибо!


----------



## vosxod (21 Июн 2009)

Спасибо за Гальяно! Товарищи, может быть, еще поделитесь "приятными" нотками?


----------



## 12bbboris (21 Июн 2009)

Есть большой нотный архив, очень удобный!
Не нужно даже размещать ни чего на форуме.


----------



## sekl (29 Ноя 2009)

В Гальяно "Танго для Клавы".
Как играть левой рукой Emb6?
Пожалуйста, поделитесь.


----------



## halan (7 Июл 2011)

почему не качается?


----------



## petes (7 Июл 2011)

Richard Galliano - The Best Of - for Accordion.pdf 

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-53.html


----------

